# Columbia " Hardend " taper



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Any of you guy got one of the columbia hardend autotapers ?. What are your thoughts on them against say a tape tech autotaper ?, and does anyone have they are selling ?.

Regards 
SD


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe some of the comments here will help.
.http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/taper-do-you-run-why-4507/


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I would recommend a Northstar taper if you are in the market. In my opinion, the smoothest taper on the market. Very high quality


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I heard from a few ppl that they tend to leak mud after a while. I use a columbia right now and its the smoothest one I have ever used. It doesn't have the grenade pin cover though, just the typical screw on plate. NS are pretty sweet too. Something about those Canadian companies, they know what they are doing


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have one and they do leak out of the cover but they run smooth also the cutter chain rusts apparently they don't use stainless anymore kind of annoying for how much they cost imo


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

dieselman350 said:


> I have one and they do leak out of the cover but they run smooth also the cutter chain rusts apparently they don't use stainless anymore kind of annoying for how much they cost imo


Our older model Tapers did have non stainless cutter chains due to not being able to source them. We have since switched to stainless about 2 years ago. We have also changed and updated our cover plate so that it has an added o-ring seal with it to prevent any minor leaks.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Our older model Tapers did have non stainless cutter chains due to not being able to source them. We have since switched to stainless about 2 years ago. We have also changed and updated our cover plate so that it has an added o-ring seal with it to prevent any minor leaks.


Aaron,
I'm still wanting my white 1!:thumbsup:
I spoke with Marcus about wanting 1 and he said that he would be interested in taking some in!:thumbup:
Leave the black lets go white!!!!
But I want the first 1 please.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Aaron,
> I'm still wanting my white 1!:thumbsup:
> I spoke with Marcus about wanting 1 and he said that he would be interested in taking some in!:thumbup:
> Leave the black lets go white!!!!
> But I want the first 1 please.


I agree with the white one black looks not professional but messy


----------

